# Anyone use hay bags for goats?



## Kala (Jun 25, 2011)

We're looking for alternatives to our hay manger as they destroy them and waste alot of hay. Anyone use hay bags successfully with goats?


----------



## chels24 (Jun 25, 2011)

I thought about it at one time, but decided against it. My goats have horns and I was worried one of them would get caught in it and hang its self.


----------



## Kala (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea, I thought about that. Goats are crazy good at finding every way possible to get in trouble aren't they? But ours are dehorned, we only have two for milk and that's way than enough for us!  So we won't be getting anymore (that may still have horns) anytime soon.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Jun 25, 2011)

Check out Freemotions thread-- she has one on here somewhere with pics of her hay feeder.  I do the same thing with my sheep cow and goat. (basically).  In there stall,the wall is made of horse fence.  on the human side of the fence, I have attacheda board which is hinged onto the fence.  I put hay on the board, swing ity up and latch it with bungee cords.  They have to pull the hay through the fence ( the squares are about 1" by 2").  No hay is wasted.  Free has pics onhere somewhere that can give yo a visual.


----------



## Kala (Jun 25, 2011)

miss_thenorth said:
			
		

> Check out Freemotions thread-- she has one on here somewhere with pics of her hay feeder.  I do the same thing with my sheep cow and goat. (basically).  In there stall,the wall is made of horse fence.  on the human side of the fence, I have attacheda board which is hinged onto the fence.  I put hay on the board, swing ity up and latch it with bungee cords.  They have to pull the hay through the fence ( the squares are about 1" by 2").  No hay is wasted.  Free has pics onhere somewhere that can give yo a visual.


Found it!
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=3755&p=1


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 25, 2011)

Are you talking about the hay nets?  If so, take it from me, they are not a good idea.  I put one in and thankful was working from home that day.  Because, about 15 minutes after it was empty, one of my whethers had both front legs in it and he was suspended off the ground.  Only his hind legs were on the ground.  I waited 15 minutes, thinking he would get himself out of it.  

Nope, he freaked and was making it worse.  I went and rescued him and no more hay bags.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 25, 2011)

I use a small-holed hay net for my lambs and kids.  I love it and wish I had more of them.  I haven't had any get caught in it.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jun 26, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I use a small-holed hay net for my lambs and kids.  I love it and wish I had more of them.  I haven't had any get caught in it.


This is what I've been doing too, though mine are the large holed nets.
The trick is to make sure they are high enough so that if they jump up, they can't get caught. I keep mine about 3 1/2' high for 2 month old kids and a yearling doe. They haven't gotten caught yet! Saves much more hay, and it's easy to replace.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 26, 2011)

I do use hay bags for my babies, they clip on the hog panels. Since they really don't know much about hay when little , they can't walk thur and waste it..Never had a problem with them getting caught or stuck..

I order mine on line from a gal who makes them in Oregon i think:/ i'd have to check


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 26, 2011)

There is a difference between "hay nets" and "hay bags".  The "hay bags" are a solid material with a hole in the middle.  I see lots of people using them at shows.  I have never seen anyone using the nets.  I have not used either.


----------



## Kala (Jun 26, 2011)

Goatmasta said:
			
		

> There is a difference between "hay nets" and "hay bags".  The "hay bags" are a solid material with a hole in the middle.  I see lots of people using them at shows.  I have never seen anyone using the nets.  I have not used either.


Yes. Good point. 

I was going for the hay bag. I would feel better with that I guess. Less holes to get tangled in. But it sounds like others here have used nets (or something similar) safely also. And I didn't realize how small the holes were on the small hole nets until I went to look at them at TSC yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 26, 2011)

I use hay bags. They work just fine.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 26, 2011)

Something that i found that works really good IMO is a kitchen trash can screwed to a wall with a hole cut in the side of the trashcan. You put hay in the top where you would usually put the trash in and the goats will eat the hay out of the circle in the trash can. They dont waste that much but i havent tried the hay bags.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Kala (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys!

Thanks for the pic Free. That looks great!

We went ahead and bought one (was gonna make it but it would have cost more for parts and time invested than what we paid for it) and so far its working great. We have been checking on them frequently to see if there were any problems and so far so good. SO MUCH less hay wasted. We put it up high and they're doing great.


----------

